# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task for the Month of October 2008

## ninja9578

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by me or voted on by experiences dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Converse with a Jack-o-lantern


Advanced Task - Become your halloween costume

----------


## JET73L

Muahahahahaha! I shall rain destructon upon the halloween world as the great and powerful BlackMage! And an evil talking jack-o'-lantern might be cool, too. (I wonder if talking to the headless horseman with a jack'o-lantern head, or Jack o' the lantern himself, would count? Probably not  :tongue2: )

And where is this Lucid Task of the Month club lounge? Or is it only activated once you get both the advanced and basic tasks of the current month?

----------


## Naiya

Oh nooo! I don't know what I'm going to be for halloween yet (if anything). I better start thinking.  :Boggle:

----------


## Xandier

aww i wanted to hug a monster.  ::hug:: 
btw wat is a jack-o-lantern?

----------


## Hukif

Oh I don't know what is a jack-o-lantern either <.< And I shall do the runner ups too... I so much want to hug a monster <.<

----------


## Dizko

By jackolantern you mean this, right?

----------


## guitarboy

> aww i wanted to hug a monster. 
> btw wat is a jack-o-lantern?



i pumpkin with a face >.<
Be your costume,im not quite sure how to do that >.< I don't think im going to wear a costume this year. Can you do what you _would_ want to dress up as? >.<

----------


## ninja9578

Yes, that's a jack-o-lantern.  And yes, you can transform into what you want to dress up as.

----------


## guitarboy

okedoke< im going to try, ill probably forget what it tells me

----------


## Astroman129

Aww man, my idea was to trick-or-treat in hell, but those are good too.

And I'm serious. It's a good idea, right?  ::shock::

----------


## zezu

talk to a pumpkin hmmm sounds easy but inanimate objects dont tend to talk to me ill have a go okies must remember sumon pumkin then talk to it 

as for a costume i can become a ghost but i havnt done that recently

ok ill have a go and how do i prove it do i post my experience here?

----------


## guitarboy

> Aww man, my idea was to trick-or-treat in hell, but those are good too.
> 
> And I'm serious. It's a good idea, right?



i think thats a good idea, im going to try it >.< my thoughts were similiar , but the advanced task that i had in mind was eat candy till you literally blow up<.<

----------


## Shift

This is my first truly dedicated Task of the Month attempt, and I am so excited at how close I got! Technically we communicated, but I am not counting it, it just wasn't good enough for me  ::?: . 

As I was trying to nap I kept running jackolanterns through my head, and singing the song from Nightmare Before Christmas, the very opening where they are plopping on the fence.





> I am walking down a street and my brother is next to me, on my left. There is a guy dressed in white riding a bike toward us on the right. He is wearing aviators that are reflecting blue light. I try to speak to my brother, nothing happens. I try to say Hi to the guy, though I'm worried of initiating a negative interaction, and I say it in a telepathic sort of manner. He just looks over, then keeps riding off. I try to ask my brother, "Where are the jackolanterns?" but it doesn't come out. I try a few more times, and I wake up.
> I am in my room, waking up, and my ear plugs apparently have been pulled out but with them my ear drums, because of the pressure, and I am feeling excruciating pain. It is awful, and and at some point I realize it is a dream. I wake up, then WILD and end up back in my room. The room just is not laid out precisely like mine is right now, it was actually more mirrored like last year. I looked at my hand, and again my right hand is reversed and there is a small stubby extra ring finger.
> Immediately I remember the task, and look for a jackolantern. I see a large round orange thing, not 100% sure what it really was, and I hold it between my hands. "Come on," I coax it out loud. "Jack-o-lantern! I need to ask you what my costume should be!" The shape of the object starts melting, and at this point I am focusing and telling myself to remember the feeling. It feels like warm ceramics, as if I was holding a huge ball of clay under faucet, except nothing is hitting the top of my hands, but the shape is slimming off and disappearing underneath. It feels spongy, almost like wet warm styfrofoam. I coax it into forming a number of gradual jack-o-lantern faces, but it keeps giving me an expression, as though it is saying that his face is not right. I finally get it to look distinctly like a jack-o-lantern I carved 4 years ago, and his eyes are pained and there is no mouth. It still says "Nooooooo" but it is, again, in my head, not an actual conversation. I lose lucidity a little bit, I guess, because I accept this and turn around. I see my desk just where it is in RL, and I think up the other tasks that I should be doing. I remember sucking color out of something, and I see an orange highlighter laying on my dresser top. I grab it, put the head of the cap into my mouth, and start to "suck". I think about what I think it would look like if I sucked the color out, and how that would be clear. The orange slowly drains out, leaving a clear top. I focus on the flavor as this is happening and try to tell myself to remember this vividly when I wake up. The cap tastes almost like cinnamon, that sort of WARM, tingling on your tongue but not nearly as strong or offensive as cinnamon (I fucking hate cinnamon). I decide that this is a good enough description, and stop focusing on the pen. On my dresser are two other orange pens, both real highlighters that I owned in the past. I decide that I don't feel like tasting orange again, and at some point I wake into a FA where I am in my room trying to sleep (this was a huge issue when I was originally trying ot start my nap). I "WILD" in the FA and end up back in the same place in my dream. I remember that I need to get the jackolantern to talk to me. I look around for the orange object from before, not able to remember what it was. I see a huge water molecule kit set sitting on the reversed room's cloth/metal shelf, and I grab for it. The Oxygen is actually a HUGE orange thing that looks like it's made out of shiny styrofoam, so I grab it and try to melt it again. But I keep hearing a girl's voice, she is annoying me and telling me something about how I am going to fail. I turn around to confront her, and my room switches back to it's actual, current arrangement. She is sitting on the desk next to the dresser, and when I walk far enough over I can see her. She is like a small person, not a midget, just a tiny version of a girl, almost like a doll. I'm pissed that she's distracting me, but I let myself get carried away and try to think of a fun way to get rid of her. I remember she was wearing some sort of dress, if I had to say then pink or red, and that she was fair, but not blonde. So I pick her up like a log above me, and turn to look for a place to get rid of her. I see my 4th floor window, and I worry that throwing her will cause her to bounce back off the glass, just like with my linai. But I tell myself to remember my very first lucid, with the car window, and to make it just as insignificant. I take the girl, draw her back behind my head, and throw her straight through the window. She goes right through and falls. As I am turning to my right, now to go back to the jackolantern business so that I can ask him what my costume should be, I see a little cloth angel over my window. It is somehow supposed to represent my mom, or be kind of my mom or an angel who watches over me, and I said something to it like "Don't give me crap, she was a bitch" and the angel makes this sort of "Whoa!" face. I remember it had blond yarnish hair and blue eyes, almost like buttons, like this was a very childlike thing. I never realize that it should not exist, but accept it as a normal part of the dream environment, like it should be there in RL. I keep turning and go back to this orange molecule thing, after passing over another orange thing I don't think will work, and I pick it up. I start trying to coax it into a jack-o-lantern, and it is running and running and taking shape like before, but failing. It is almost like a melted candle, in that the top of it, where the little handle should be, will not form a solid. I think about the handle coming up, and the top, which is all this sort of runny liquid, just keeps pouring over when I tilt it. As I think of a handle (stem) it turns green, and I think that it looks like melted crayons. I wake up. It is another FA and I stand up and try to get to the pumpkin again, but I wake up for real when my alarm starts to go off.



I'm sleeping on my back forever from now on. I get the best results. It's worth the long time spent trying to actually fall asleep!

----------


## melmel

LOL super nice advanced task. 

Because I am going to dress up as Alex from A Clockwork Orange:

----------


## oOReverieOo

I'll try it.  Only got one LD out last month. Getting VERY frustrated.  I'm dressing up as Raggedy Ann this year.  I'm painting my nails black & wearing black lipstick though.  Conversing with a Jack-O-Lantern will be a little freaky!  Hopefully won't turn into a nightmare... :vampire:

----------


## guitarboy

how are the new wingies going ?  :smiley:  can't wait to see them.

----------


## Illusi0n

Finally some results trying the basic task:

I waked from my Dild, i chained it and i entered in another lucid dream. After the vibrational state i made the noise rc and i was lucid! I get out my house, with the idea of encontering jack-o-lantern, in fact the unique thing that i know about him is that posted picture by Dizko. Near my house, i found it! But wasn´t the best encounter possible, he was inanimated. I said "hello..." and waited for the answer that sounded seconds later. Then i tried to make conversation, "What are you doing?", "House keeping ( ::shock:: )" he answered and did me an question this time: "Do you like dogs?". Ok not a great talking until here, when hei did the last question lots of dogs that were in the houses near started barking very loud! After this i a wake.

I hope my next try tonight be more interesting...

----------


## supreme

Wouldn't you know it.....I had a LD yesterday afternoon and in it I knew it
was October 1st and I realized I hadn't read the new tasks yet.  ::?: 
Oh well, hopefully I'll have another before it's almost November!! 
I haven't dressed up for Halloween in years, but I guess I can pretend in a LD.
I've got sort of an idea for the costume one but I'll probably do something
different once I'm in the LD. Anyway, not reading anymore stuff in here till
I do.

----------


## baddog

Had an LD last night, tried to do the basic task. I SORT of got it, but I'll definitely be trying again.





> I was in a park which I know very well, and almost immediately I was lucid. The park was empty, but I pretty much just visualised a jackolantern, and it appeared about 5 metres away from me! (For me, that was an accomplishment in itself. It was the first time I'd been able to make something appear just by visualising it) I asked it some basic questions, like: 
> "How are you?"
> "Fine."
> "What's your name?"
> "Bill ()"
> "Lovely weather, isn't it?"
> "Yes
> 
> He had a strange voice, almost a speech impediment.



 That's all. The dream just changed after that. So, I technically communicated with it, but it wasn't much of a conversation.

----------


## ninja9578

Okay, finished the wingies.  Now if I could only get them to show up  ::tongue::

----------


## Gez

Not the most exciting open minded tasks, just my opinion.

----------


## Cacophony

*ACK! I don't know what I'm going to be...

But I'll show you... I'll show ALL of you!*

----------


## guitarboy

. i tried a sleeping technique last night, i think i got to deep in sleep though. i had some honey and warm milk. i remember becoming lucid, then waking up for school, then nothing else

----------


## Scarhand

> LOL super nice advanced task. 
> 
> Because I am going to dress up as Alex from A Clockwork Orange:



:O I was thinking the same thing!

----------


## dreamscaper22

aha....i like this one now the problem is becoming lucid.

----------


## Hukif

Oh yay! I wonder if they count... anyway, basic and advanced!

1st october:

FA, my house, one of my sister just had her baby, he was on the incubator because... well, it was 2 months early, everything was making perfect sense, and I still was having that sick feeling, so couldn't tell wheter or not it was a dream, anyway, we went to buy things for eat, and as always, I lose my senses when its food... at least if I'm hungry <.<

After eating, I came back to my sense, mostly because my family where being mean and didn't let me touch the comp, so I was bored, anyway they asked me to go for bread, and there went my sense! more food, and with milk its better, anyway, we took a dif path this time, I tought my sister wanted the bread from "lola's" shop, but no, there was it, that shop I generally see in FA, I was so lucky, that made me remember I was in a dream, so teleported back to my house and was about to make the task, then lost lucidity when my ducks were in danger, had to save them from a tsunami, good thing a tsunami don't makes sense, it also gave me lucidity back.

After that, went to get a curtain, that would be my custome, a ghost custome! Once I finished fighting with my fake family about destroying the house, I put it and made a spell to become one with the custome, then started to haunt people! But it was no fun, I needed to do something harder, so I made a 2nd me to go and exorcise me, it was weird, when he started the spell I exploded and felt as being absorbed by a giant tornado, then I woke up on the 2nd me... it was fun! Then woke up ;.;

2nd October:

FA, again, fortunatly, I'm finallly out of that sick feeling, notice it quickly and try to wake up to DEILD, I finish messing it up and couldn't go to sleep for some hours, then when I was finally able to go back to sleep, I was woken up...

Anyway, once back, I did my common DILD via gravity and teleported to DW, then to a planet with no humans and casted a spell on myself to talk with any creature in there, then summoned a pumpkin, carved it with telekinesis and made an spell on it to transform into a evil demon pumpkin! Or however you want to call it, anyway, the moment it was born I got attacked by it and another humanoid thing close to the place, I got to hide in a cave but they found me, I was wondering why my creation attacked me... this time, but the humanoid hit me with something, I woke up and was about to DEILD, but again, it was ruined.

WILD done to go back and kick that humanoid.

I'm back to the cave, the pumpkin still trying to kill me, so I teleport the humanoid to a sea then talk with him:
Me: Why you want to kill me?
Pumpkin: I'm evil! You should know, you created me...
Me: How foolish, you can't kill me that easily, that and being evil isn't only to kill, you know?
Pumpkin: hahahaha, I only want to kill, so you will be my first victim!
Me: Oh rly? Try it then, I will make you into a pumpkin soup.
Pumpkin: You trying to make a fool of me!!! "atacks"
Me: I can't do it better than you do XD "cast fire"
Pumpkin: Oh, great master, please allow me to go with you in your travels.
Me: -.-; Ok, werido <.<
Pumpkin: Don't be mean with me, master, I was only proving you.
Me: Pfft whatever, I know you want to get a better chance before killing me.
Pumpkin: No, thats not true.
Me: I can read your mind, so... I know its true.
Pumpkin: Don't kill me please?
Me: Oh don't be sarcastic, I know how you feel, lets just go in a journey so you can be an evil guy in this planet, ok?
Pumpkin: I like it.
Me: Its decided then, lets go make you get lost so I don't find you in next dream!
Pumpkin: Yes, lets go so I'm finally free!
"walks in a weird way trough the cave"
Then we left the cave to find it was a really nice island, we were trying to leave it, but there was nothing to use, so I got the idea, use a giant sea creature! He agreed and dunno how, but he found a giant turtle in there, it was clearly a monster, but who cares? I just gave it a big hug in the face, it tried to eat me, then I hit him and he agreed to take us out of the island, then I woke up.

Complete talk for this thread! That and I got obsessed with the runner ups <.<

----------


## fleeting_dreamer

I had a lucid dream last night and randomly remembered the task of the month, which I had glanced at before bed.  I've only had a few lucid dreams and haven't really tried much dream control before.  I've never attempted to do the task of the month before and was pleasantly surprised that I could do it.  

Here it is:

This dream started with a false awakening.  I thought I was awake and lying in bed, and I was picturing myself walking on a curb, and then I really was walking along the curb and I knew I was asleep.  It was so crystal clear.  I started trying to make the curb shorter and taller and was excited at how easy it was.  Then I told the curb to get really high and it shot way up into the sky.  I flew up right beside it, as if jet propelled, and when the curb stopped, I kept going, far above the ground.  I thought, how am I going to get back down? but reminded myself that my parachute would help me land safely, and suddenly I had a parachute and I was floating down.  Instead of landing on the ground, I found myself floating inside a grocery store that was supposed to be the setting for my birthday party.  I remember thinking it was a lame dreamscape - it was a really unconvincing representation of a grocery store, with a big cardboard sign that said GROCCERRJS, and there were blow-up toys floating around the room.  I saw a childs blow-up chair and planned to land in it, but got distracted by a blue, red and white beach balloon floating past.  I grabbed it, remembering the lucid dream task of the month and commanded the ball to become a jack-o-lantern.  It stubbornly refused, but then one just floated past me.  I yelled jack-o-lantern! and grabbed it.  I tried some polite conversation - hi, how are you, etc, but the pumpkin was speaking so quietly, I had to put my ear inside his mouth to hear him at all.  I still missed a lot of what he said.  I remembered how a few others had had unsatisfying conversations with their lanterns, so I tried a different approach and said tell me something deep.  He said you havent amounted to anything.  the best thing you ever did with your life is go to Mexico ok, so my dream jack-o-lantern was a bit of a jerk.  I asked so tell me about my future and he replied think about it, you only have one child and youre great at math and calculus and algebra, study math His logic was a little skewed. Getting bored with his random answers, I asked him instead who am I going to have sex with? and he mumbled nobody.  I said nobody, ever? give me a break and he said ok then, ummm... Jonathan? and floated away though the metal bars at the front of the grocery store (I should note that everything that happened up until this point in the conversation was done floating mid-air) and I chased him, but the dreamscape turned into a baseball field.  I thought about how when I was younger I thought baseball players were hot (not actually true) and decided since we were on the topic of sex I may as well find a baseball player to have sex with, but the players all turned into different people and the only ones left on the field were an older woman and two young children who were digging the field up.  I chased the older woman and took her pants off and she became a beautiful young black woman.  We had sex and then I woke up.

----------


## Twoshadows

I did this last night. Here is the part with the task.

I then remembered the *"Converse with a Jack-O-Lantern"* one. I was back indoors. I saw some shelves that had three plastic jack-o-lanterns on it. They were the kind that kids take trick-or-treating that are filled with candy. I decided that they would do.

I looked at the nearest one and said, "Hi". Suddenly its face starts to move and I can see its black mouth move as it says, "Hi, how are you?" in kind of a deep New York accent. I answered "fine." I then looked at the second two jack-o-lanters and said "hello" to them. They, too, come alive and start talking. They had similar deep men's voices with New York accents. Before I have time to start a conversation, they all start talking. They start poking fun at each other and taking bets on who will be the first to get sick of trick-or-treating this year.

This was all done in the style of a comedy act. And occasionally they would look out at me to make sure that I was entertained. I wish I remembered the exact wording, but it was funny. And I remember thinking that I hadn't expected this kind of thing at all. I was actually quite pleased that my jack-o-lanterns had performed so well for me.

----------


## ninja9578

::lol::  Thats funny.  I knew that you'd be one of the first to get this halloween task done  ::D:   Don't forget, you promised me pictures of you in your costume  :smiley:

----------


## slayer

> Advanced Task - Become your halloween costume



FREAKING SWEET!

I can't believe I did this!

Ok, this is what happened, I was at my house and it was dark...my mom asked me if I wanted to go to the mall. I said sure and I left by myself. When I got there, it was daylight.

Somehow, my mom got there and asked me if I wanted to wear this cat outfit. I'm guess that I dreamed that because the other day, she said I wouldn't look good in a cat outfit. Well, I thought about it for a second, and thought it would have been weird. But I decided to do it and I was running around the mall which turned into a school then back into a mall or bank or something.

I was wearing fake cat ears, and a fake cat tail. I also had on one of those things that you see in Naruto except it had sleeves and only went down to my waist. It's what that one guy's brother wears...

Anyway, as I was wondering around the mall, I had to look for my cousin. But I ended up in a room and noticed my reflection in the TV. I saw that my fake tail somehow got tied around my neck. I was like "I could have sworn I put that in the right place!" but didn't do anything to fix it. I'm not sure why I didn't fix it...but it didn't seem to bother me.

After awhile, I found my cousin and we proceeded to leave the Mall and look for a ride home. I then woke up and was very happy for some reason. I just couldn't get the feeling of being happy for wearing fake cat ears and a fake cat tail...

Also, I was not lucid in this dream. And no, I did NOT make this up. I have never made up anything for the task of the months.

Edit: wait, do you have to be lucid, or just know that were dreaming? Because when I was making the desicion to wear the cat outfit, I knew I was dreaming, but I wasn't lucid to control my dream.

----------


## ninja9578

These are lucid tasks, you have to do it lucidly  ::tongue::   I'm sure that you'll be able to do it again though.

----------


## slayer

Aww! Come on!!! I was so close though!

----------


## guitarboy

o well, this is directly from my dream journal. i got lucid toward the end of the dream, i'm going to try again though.
I walked out on to the stage. i looked down and saw a sick outerworldly guitar, all black leather, a spiked belt and black shoes. i  looked up again at the large crowd. i started playing, they were screaming. i looked down again, becoming lucid when not seeing anything. i threw my guitar into the crowd, then again and again, never running out of guitars. i woke up before anything else happened.

----------


## guitarboy

did i kill the thread or something? why i am still the last person to respond >.<?

----------


## Balestar

It's dead because pumpkins are anti-social this time of year.

----------


## guitarboy

> It's dead because pumpkins are anti-social this time of year.



rotflmfao. and because only half the forum is going trick or treating in a costume

----------


## guitarboy

im going to try the basic task, any tips?

----------


## Shift

Yea I don't have a costume this year, so my idea was to get the idea from the jackolantern  :wink2: 

I have some fake pumpkins in my room now, so every time I see them I'm like 'Hey guys, what's up? How's it going?" One of these days.... they will respond... I know it!

----------


## guitarboy

uhg i still dont have my wings.
im sooo annooyyinnggg

----------


## ElmStreetCrusader

> uhg i still dont have my wings.
> im sooo annooyyinnggg



Ummm...Red Bull? Gives you wings dude :smiley: 

Anyway, I'm trying to get some conversation about LDing to see if I can DILD tonight. I've been terribly close to WILDing and this will be the first LDtask I'm trying to finish. But I never dream about pumpkins :Sad: 

And...just for the record: Does a birthday suit count as a 'costume', I find that happening more frequently in my dreams.

Ozzy Osbourne, and I quote: Of all the things I've lost, I miss my mind the most...

EsC

----------


## Xandier

does it count if i turn someone else into their costume?

----------


## guitarboy

> o well, this is directly from my dream journal. i got lucid toward the end of the dream, i'm going to try again though.
> I walked out on to the stage. i looked down and saw a sick outerworldly guitar, all black leather, a spiked belt and black shoes. i  looked up again at the large crowd. i started playing, they were screaming. i looked down again, becoming lucid when not seeing anything. i threw my guitar into the crowd, then again and again, never running out of guitars. i woke up before anything else happened.



since i havent got any notification on my wings for this,i guess this doesnt count, so ill try again

----------


## JET73L

SO close! I had a lucid where I was a sorceror-class character from D&D. My costume is Black Mage from FF1/8-bit theater. Must.. keep... trying!

----------


## guitarboy

> SO close! I had a lucid where I was a sorceror-class character from D&D. My costume is Black Mage from FF1/8-bit theater. Must.. keep... trying!



now i feel retarded that mine was a guy in a rock band >.<

----------


## Mr_Jinsue

Next month should be more active since not everyone does Halloween, I know I don't cause I'm Australian!  ::D: 

Cheers

----------


## blarghargh

Wow, that first one sounds like a blast.

"Hey, you're a Jack O' Lantern!"
"Yep."
"..."
*kick*

----------


## Balestar

I'm fairly sure I did the pumpkin one in a regular dream  ::embarrassed::  but that doesn't count  :Sad:

----------


## guitarboy

> o well, this is directly from my dream journal. i got lucid toward the end of the dream, i'm going to try again though.
> I walked out on to the stage. i looked down and saw a sick outerworldly guitar, all black leather, a spiked belt and black shoes. i  looked up again at the large crowd. i started playing, they were screaming. i looked down again, becoming lucid when not seeing anything. i threw my guitar into the crowd, then again and again, never running out of guitars. i woke up before anything else happened.



fnah? do i get my wings for this or not? this is killing me.

----------


## guitarboy

any tips for talking to a pumpkin? i tried but it just sat there...

----------


## guitarboy

how do you increase lucid level without accidently waking up, or snapping out of the lucid? i always get a low level nowadays.

----------


## shakeandbake

I completed the task last night, just barley.

I had just woken up from a dream and I was trying to think of something to do in my next dream because I can't think clearly in dreams.  I remembered to talk to a jackolantern and I fell asleep.  I was lucid as soon as I fell asleep and did some other tasks firsts. Then I remembered the jackolantern thing and I walked outside.  I saw the back of the two pumpkins my family had just gotten and told myself that when I walked around to the front, they would be jackolanterns. And they were! This surprised me because because I didn't thinkit would work.   My brother's pumpkin had two cirlcles for eyes and an oval for a mouth.  Mine had triangular eyes and a jagged mouth.  I said Hi and they mumbled in some weird squeaky voices that I couldn't understand.  I noticed their mouth's weren't moving and I thought that it wouldn't count for some reason.  I saw a tiny jackolantern that came out of nowhere and he started mumbling along with the first two.  I picked up a convienetaly placed brick and threatened to smash the tiny pumpkin with it if he didn't move his mouth while he was talking.  All three of them started moving their mouths, but they didn't match their voices.  I smashed the small pumpkin for some reason, and the other two tried to "run" away.  My brother and I kept them from running, but we desided to let them go and they ran into the darkness.  I forget what happened next. ::D:

----------


## saxman357

I'm standing on the grass outside my childhood home. I notice that although the lighting makes it appear to be daytime, the sky is black with gray and green clouds, and at this point I realize I'm dreaming.

I lift myself into the air and begin to fly. As I cross into the cloud layer, I remember this month's lucid tasks. Become your costume? I can't remember the last time I had a costume, but I decide that in the same spirit I'll fly to New York City, land on the Empire State Building, and become King Kong.

I fly further to the east and I decide I'll make a stop along the way to talk to a jack o' lantern. I descend back through the clouds and see a house looming in front of me. I lift myself back up to clear the roof, then I land in the back yard. I turn around and walk up onto the back porch where I see a jack o' lantern sitting on a rail near eye level. I go up to it and say "Hi there, how's it going?"

It seems to come to life at this point as the eyes begin to move around and scan its entire surroundings. After watching it roll its eyes for a few seconds, it looks at me and grins even more than it had been in its inanimate state.

"Cock-a-doodle-doo!" the jack o' lantern shouts at the top of its lungs (if a dream jack o' lantern could be said to have lungs) and begins laughing maniacally. This is so ridiculous that I can barely hold myself back, and after a few seconds I succumb to laughter as well.

While laughing along with Jack, I make the mistake of closing my eyes. When I open my eyes, I find myself in my bedroom in my childhood home where I lose my lucidity.

I'm listening to a baseball game on the radio where the Cleveland Indians are leading the Tampa Bay Rays 12-5. I'm sitting on the floor looking at several fishing lures I have laid out. A cockatoo is several feet ahead of me eating mixed nuts out of a can.

I pick up the bird and go upstairs. When I get to the living room, I set down the bird, who goes right back to eating the mixed nuts. I go back to listening to the ballgame and I notice the Rays have scored several more runs and soon have the game tied. I tune out the game in disgust before I wake up.

----------


## guitarboy

oh noes, i got the wrong wings :O

----------


## Man of Steel

Fixed, sorry about that.  :Oops:

----------


## guitarboy

> Fixed, sorry about that.



thanks, its okay  :smiley:

----------


## Hiro

Well... I talked to the jack-o-lantern, but it didn't talk back.

After I realized I was dreaming, I tried to recall the tasks of the month. The advanced one came to mind first, but I thought trying to transform myself might be a little difficult for my second lucid dream. That, and I still haven't thought of a good halloween costume. With difficulty, I remembered that the basic task had something to do with jack-o-lantern's, but I got the details wrong. I thought that the task was to make the jack-o-lantern laugh, for some reason.

With this in mind I started walking down the street I was on and within seconds I saw a huge jack-o-lantern - I think it was a foot or so taller than me. I decided to try to tell it a joke, but had trouble thinking of a funny one. I tried, "What has hands, but cannot clap?" But I didn't even finish the joke because I realized it was pretty stupid and not very funny. Then I tried making weird faces at it - sticking my tongue out, waving my hands, that sort of thing - but it just sat there, immutable. 

I was trying to think of something to try next, when a guy on a motorcycle with a police helmet came up to me and started asking me why I was "defacing his pumpkin." In the ensuing argument, I forgot that I was dreaming and lost lucidity...

So yeah, does telling the jack-o-lantern half of a joke count as passing the task?  ::-P:

----------


## Mr. Pig

I gotta get this badge!  The basic task was my idea.  I tired, but I couldn't get a jack-o-lanturn...

----------


## shakeandbake

Where's my wingies!?!
Oh well.  I've got all month.

----------


## Wavefunction

There you go, shakeandbake - Ninja's on vacation, so I'll be taking care of the task of the month while he's gone.  :smiley: 

Hiro, I don't think that counts as "conversing".  ::?:

----------


## Wolfie

Okay, so I certainly tried the pumpkin task last night but I'm not sure if I passed. I had a lot of dreams, and by the time I woke up my lucid was almost forgotten. This is as much as I can remember.

I was in a museum, but the strangest museum I've ever been in. To get through it you had to climb over rooftops and crawl through air vents. Eventually I reached a room decorated with pumpkin lanterns. This reminded me of the task and I tried talking to them. Most didn't reply. I seem to remember one even melted into an orange mass when I tried to make it speak. Eventually, I found one that did talk. I can't recall much of how the conversation went. Except... the pumpkin talked in long, confusing sentences. I could barely understand what it was talking about. I even wrote down the conversation on a piece of paper to help myself remember it, but of course the paper vanished along with the dream when I woke up.

----------


## 3FLryan

Completed both tasks.  Going back to bed!

Will write about it after I wake up.

(hours pass)

Okay I'm back.  I was lucid, having just flown around the tops of some small buildings.  I was on top of a particularly bland and gray one.  I spun around demanding details and people and action whatnot.  To my surprise, an amusement park sprung up around me, complete with some pretty cool roller coasters.  I then remembered the lucid tasks.

I conjured a jack-o-lantern.  It was huge!  About as tall as me.  It wasn't cut out anywhere, but it had all the lines drawn on it (since people have succeeded with plastic jack-o-lanterns, I think this counts?).  I said, "Hi" to it and he immediately said: "Hello!  Welcome to ______, where ______ ....." and went on talking for a while.  (I can't remember the name of the park or all the things the jack-o-lantern told me about it). He had a thick, baritone, scratchy New York accent (I remember someone else here saying that about their jack-o-lanterns so I guess it stuck with me.  Either that or all jack-o-lanterns are from New York).  He suddenly grew two big buckteeth like a rabbit or a beaver.   I got bored of that and wanted to do the second task.

Then for the second task...shoot!  I did last months task (be two places at once) instead of this month's task.  Oh well, next time.

----------


## Howard

Not to psyched on this months tasks. Probably because I've never really celebrated halloween.
I might try them though if i have nothing else to do :p

----------


## samvio48

Does it count if the pumpkin cannot speak english?
The first jack-o-lantern i made was mini and "burnt" so i made another one which grew legs and ran away so i made another one which started speaking in a weird language so I asked him "do you speak english?" and he replys "no" so I go to my front door, (around the corner from where he is) he kept standing up to try and run away but he sat down aain everytime i said "stay"
I pick up a pumpkin to english dictionary give it to him but he just chucks it down and runs away. So i did speak to him...

----------


## Hiro

> Hiro, I don't think that counts as "conversing".



Fair enough. Next time though, that pumpkin is going to talk back, even if I have to force it to.  ::evil::

----------


## samvio48

> Fair enough. Next time though, that pumpkin is going to talk back, even if I have to force it to.



LOL ::banana::

----------


## JET73L

Noooo! I was a sorceror again, or possibly a Chrestomanci-style enchanter, and this time I wasn't even lucid! I must succeed!

Plan for tonight: if I can remember this, while lucid, I shall attempt to use my powers to either enchant a pumpkin to talk, or to have a talking jack-o'-lantern for a spell focus. And I must think _black mage_. Not _sorceror_. Not _wizard_. Not _enchanter._

----------


## Wavefunction

> Fair enough. Next time though, that pumpkin is going to talk back, even if I have to force it to.



 ::D:

----------


## ray

> Aww man, my idea was to trick-or-treat in hell, but those are good too.
> 
> And I'm serious. It's a good idea, right?



lmao thats great. ::lol:: 

i'm going to be a... :Werewolf:

----------


## poog

I finished the advanced task, and maybe the basic task.

Basic (Maybe)

I was standing in a parking lot and before me was my brother. I was thinking about the tasks of the month, obviously, and out of nowhere he throws this pumpkin as if he knows what I'm thinking. It lands on the pavement before me and splits in half. It kind of looks like of a face so I try speaking to it.

"Hi," I say.

"Mpfhththfd," it tells me, "Go... away..."

So I talked to it and it talked back, but I'm not sure whether this counts as it had been broken on the pavement into something that looked like a face.

Advanced (Definitely)

I was standing in a parking garage. It was empty. With me were my two brothers. They were both standing behind me. I was still lucid and had the tasks still fresh on my mind. This Halloween I am going to dress up as a Domo for TI and so I pictured Domo in my head.
I started to grow. My arms began to thicken and brown fur grew until I couldn't see my arms anymore. I grew and grew until I stopped. I then grew a little more. I was now Domo. So I walked through the wall of the parking garage.
Totally awesome!

I'm going to try and post this dream in my journal later.

----------


## Kyhaar

Become my halloween costume... Haha. I'm being an emo kid this year.

----------


## Shift

> Become my halloween costume... Haha. I'm being an emo kid this year.



"The way I dress makes every day feel like Halloween!" hahahaha

----------


## Kyhaar

> "The way I dress makes every day feel like Halloween!" hahahaha



Lol.

I haven't had a lucid dream in ages, but I'll try extra hard tonight. I've gotten a lot of exercise today.

----------


## spockman

Flip... So I tried the task. 

I failed.

Anyway, I had great dream to waking life memory as when I realized that I was dreaming, I thought.. 'What was the task?' Then I remembered it. Then I thought, 'What am I going as for Haloween? Oh, yeah. I don't know but I'd like to be Cthutlu even if I can't.' Then I remembered a question on this thread which read, 'If we aren't going to Haloween, can we go as what we'd like to be?' The answer was yes and I remembered that.

So I figured I'd try to become a 3 mile high squidy thing. I just tried to will it into happening. The surroundings went blank. Not black or white or clear but like they were truly blank and I  kind of felt myself getting big. At least, I pictured it and saw it foggily and I got kind of dizzy like I would if I was growing in size.

But it was kind of like I was just  imagining it all happen within the dream. There was no feeling of concretness to it at all... Plus, I thought that I was waking up and was in the half-asleep half awake phase since I heard cars and city noises which I thought where penetrating form outside. In the place where I used to live, that would make sense. But my new residence in the Alaskan rainforest does not present these sounds, so I know that it was only an FA.

Anyway, in dream I was unaware of that and figured I'd need to become Cthutlu quick. I kind of felt my arms miles long and limp like tentacles, but the rest of me I couldn't feel. I started to see myself in that wierd, transparent half-1st half third person thing where you zoom to close into a video game character but not through them and view it as if you are inside thier body but see through it. You know?

Anyway I came so close then woke into the FA. My dream recall fails me from then on...

So close!

(I just lost the game.)

----------


## supreme

ok I did my tasks for this month last night, or at least I think I did.
The whole LD was so incredibly real that I almost doubted I was dreaming
this time....either that, or I'm just noticing detail more and more now.
I had the dream last night and it was a WILD. I knew even though it was
so real that I was not really walking around in my house because it was
bright daylight in my house and I knew it was night time. After I left my
house though it was easy to see that I was dreaming but I couldn't believe
how true and real looking everything in my house was. At one point though
I noticed some ceramic nick nacks on the hall window sill though that I do
not own. I went to look at them and one was a little boy fishing for crying
out loud....how weird is that?? lol
Anyway for the tasks.....I ended up in a very big store to look for a jack
o lantern to talk to. I actually talked to a few of them but the conversations
were so weird that I can't even remember some of them now. I finally spotted
a very large one that had a very evil looking face. The eyes were closed and
it had like a witches hat on. When I turned around after speaking with one
of the smaller ones the evil one was right there on a shelf. I said "hello"
to it, and it opened its eyes, which were just closed slashes at first but
when 'he' opened his eyes, they were real eyes, like human eyes. He said,
"hey there" and then he smiled and his mouth was a slash also but turned into
an open mouth just like a jack o lantern should have, but he had all black 
teeth. I said 'how are you?' and he said "I like to sleep" and then he looked
mad again. I said "why are you mad" and he said "I'm tired" So I just walked
away and thought of what my Halloween costume would be. There were many 
DCs in this store but I don't think I talked to any of them. The whole dream
sort of happened in confusing phases. I thought about the 'catgirl' lovers in
this forum and thought I could try to be a catgirl costume. I wasn't sure how
to begin to morph into anything so I just thought of turning into it. The LD
wasn't terribly strong and more then once started to fade away, and I looked
at my hands a few times, but that even started to fade after awhile so I 
thought of something I read in here and so I yelled out loud....'clarity'!
and I'll be damned if that doesn't work very well!  ::D: I was looking up through
the store at the time and everything came into perfect focus! Saying 'clarity'
out loud really works! (and it seems I can talk out loud in my LDs without
waking up now as well) I looked at my arms and I had white sleeves but my
hands didn't appear to be cat hands but I thought I might have changed. So I
looked for a mirror which I found immediately on a wall and looked at my
image. The face in the mirror was really me but I had three long whiskers on
each side of my nose that were real and were not simply drawn on my face and 
I also had the pointy ears. I noticed that my shirt was still white but I had a
whole sort of white body suit on and it was furry. It was very furry around
the neck but my ears were black, and stuck out of my hair. I stuck my hand
through the mirror to touch the furry collar and it felt very soft but more 
like feathers then fur. Which is kind of weird because I didn't think at the
time to feel around my own neck. My face in the mirror looked at me kind of 
angry-like and so I walked away.  (I wish I would have thought to ask it 
'why do we dream?' but it didn't come to mind)
After that I did a lot of things but those are the tasks. I'll write up the whole
story for my journal later because I did a few strange things in this LD! I also
had trouble flying in this one and I actually fell to the ground once and banged
my head on the ground....I noticed that I felt absolutely no pain from it though.
I did a few things to get myself off the ground and some worked and some didn't 
but then the flying became very bizarre!  ::D:

----------


## supreme

> But it was kind of like I was just  imagining it all happen within the dream. There was no feeling of concretness to it at all... Plus, I thought that I was waking up and was in the half-asleep half awake phase since I heard cars and city noises which I thought where penetrating form outside. In the place where I used to live, that would make sense. But my new residence in the Alaskan rainforest does not present these sounds, so I know that it was only an FA.
> 
> Anyway, in dream I was unaware of that and figured I'd need to become Cthutlu quick. I kind of felt my arms miles long and limp like tentacles, but the rest of me I couldn't feel. I started to see myself in that wierd, transparent half-1st half third person thing where you zoom to close into a video game character but not through them and view it as if you are inside thier body but see through it. You know?



I know exactly what you're saying here and I think you did the costume bit.
I never tried to morph before I came in here and got it as an idea and this
is the first time I tried it. It's a hard thing to do and it does feel more like
imagining it's happening then seeing it happen. I never look down at my
body in a LD and so the only thing I could think of was, to look in a
mirror to see if I had changed. But while I was trying to morph I was sort of
like imagining it...I mean....how else can you do it?? At least you could feel
the change, I couldn't feel it or feel different....I just saw it.  :smiley:

----------


## roland3tr

I think I completed both of them. First of all I want to say that last night was a legendary night for me thanks to you guys, be proud of me because this happened because I joined here  ::D:  I had 9 dreams all perfectly vivid including 3 WILD , 6 non-lucid. I tried to complete tasks in 2 of my WILDs. Lets cut to the chase where I tried them. (I will tell whole night on another thread.)

I went to bed at 1.00 am. , set my alarm to 5, put my sleepmask on. I woke up(took off my sleepmask), shut the alarm then  put the sleepmask on and tried to get relax. 5 min later SP began with the vibrations but they were not as violent as before.This time I didn't try to move or get out of my body but just let it go and want to start a LD, imagine pulling back to LD. Then somehow I found myself facing bed, I was hovering. Then I saw sheet patterns which made me realize I was in dream. I saw my hands. I managed to get up and walked near the window.Did an RC, simply inserting my finger to the window (This is something I got from "the Matrix", mirror scene when Neo touched, it becomes like liquid)  It was hard though. I felt like I was drunk. Then all became clear instantly.I was in shock. I really didn't expect that much reality I almost felt everything. Then I flew out of window. I was flying through buildings at night. Suddenly I remembered tasks. Well I'm not celebrating Haloween but I thought I would like to wear Superman costume.*(Sorry, the task is become your costume. But that doesn't change I was flying. So I was Superman)*I gave my attention to that. Then in front of me lots of Superman costumes appeared. I wasn't satisfied with the colors. So I wanted to make it more vivid. Then they become more realistic.I realized I had already had one on me, cool  ::D:  As soon as I got one I said " Now I'm going to land and have a little chat with Jack-o-lantern. I landed but there was a surprise. My friends were waiting and they were all bored. I told them that I can teleport them whereever they like which they didn't understand of course  ::lol::  I wasted time and woke up.

Jack-o-lantern conversation happened on my third WILD. After I woke up I had difficulty in sleeping. After 30min later SP began. Then I did exactly  the same precedure. I felt more drunk this time. Everything was blurry. I stood by the window this time and tried to clarify whole scene and tried to gain balance. Then it worked. I was so happy because this time I saw the sun beams it was so real and vivid. I accelerated the process and it was afternoon. I flew up again after I saw everything was vivid and ready to go. There were no buildings. There was a huge green open field, some houses. I passed by a huge balloon. That was so fantastic because I felt the wind while flying. I remembered Jack-o-lantern. Then I saw a family having a picnic. There was Jack-o-lantern on the table. I thing I put it there by thinking. I landed.I thought that I have to erase his face first, then draw his face in order to complete the task. I don't know why I remembered the task that way. I erase and draw his face again with telekinesis (finger, Sylar style). Then I said "Hello there" (I don't know why I said it in English. This happens to me alot since joining here)  It responded in a clear voice but in German. "guten.." Then I asked the women what was he saying. She said it says good afternoon. I was like " Oh, ok then how are you?" Then it said a very complicating and long thing in German. I decided to take off since I made that conversation. Because I was not going to understand it anyway. It wanted to speak in German  ::D:  I flew again observing the ground. Then landed beside a house with a pool. There were children.  I woke up.

----------


## Mr. Pig

I finally completed the basic task...I think.

 I walked along the road looking for a jack-o-lanturn and found a house with a lot of fall decorations.  I saw some pumkins and finally a jack-o-lanturn.  He was tall and skinny with extra holes cut beside his eyes.  His mouth was wide open and some gourds or something were shoved behind his eyes and the extra holes.  It looked really cool.  I picked him up and introduced myself.  He said hello and something else that I can't remember.  I asked him what his name was, but he was a normal jack-o-lanturn.

Basically, I said hi, he said something, and that was it.

----------


## ninja9578

Doesn't say you have to have a good conversation with it  ::D:

----------


## Shift

> Doesn't say you have to have a good conversation with it



Yea like mine, all he said was "nooooooooooooooooooooooo!" lmao. What a jerk.

----------


## roland3tr

ninja, have I completed them  ?  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

I got it, just gotta wait for it to take effect.

----------


## roland3tr

Oh, ok thank you very much then  :smiley:

----------


## Swingdance

As this is the first monthly task I've attempted, my first problem was to remember to think about it when I LD'd.  After forgetting a couple of times I finally clicked this morning.  The start of the dream is a littly hazy, but I followed something into the ocean and then tried to get back up onto the dock.  I couldn't find anything to put my foot on to get up so I tried putting my head under the water to look for something to help me up.  Everything under water was illuminated and clear.  This tipped me off to the fact that I was dreaming so I double checked this by taking a deep breath of water.  Now convinced that I was asleep I gave up on climbing out of the water and took the simpler option of flying back up on to the dock.  Once there I remembered I had to look for a Jack-O-Lantern.  As there weren't any around and I find conjuring things to be a bit of a challenge I took the opportunity to try closing my eyes and spinning, a technique I first read of just recently when I signed up here.  So I closed my eyes, pictured a room that was completely empty except for a Jack-O-Lantern and then spun around a couple of times.  Unfortunately, when I opened them again I was laying awake in bed, or so I thought.  I didn't remember to do an RC and was duped by a false awakening.  I just carried on into a non-lucid dream after that and then everything fades to obscurity.

----------


## DreamingGhost

I have competed the basic task; I will just jump into to the part of the dream where I completed it.

When I first found the patch of pumpkins on a hill they wouldn't talk. I crossed my arms over my chest and told them I knew they could talk because this was my dream and I gave them the power to do so. After that about 10 of them erupted into talking with one another. I focused on a group of three arguing. The little one of the group was arguing with the mom pumpkin about taking something out so it could be thawed to be sliced. I was waiting to ask them what they were talking about, but could not get in a word. So I turned to a pumpkin near by the group and asked it if the three always argued like that and what they were arguing about, but before it could answer the third pumpkin of the group turned to me and told me that yes they were always arguing and that they were arguing about taking out a pizza. I said oh and thank you to him for answering me. That is when I remembered something else I wanted to do in the dream while lucid and did not want to waste any mote time with arguing pumpkins lol.

Just a question if I am not going to dress up on Halloween can I just be anything I want to in the dream to complete the task?

D.G. ::jester::

----------


## Lunalight

Advanced Task DONE!!!

Okay, so I haven't really decided what I want to be for Halloween yet.  I'm deciding between what I became in the dream and an idea my friend pitched to me.

So, a little background:  In this dream I became Sarah Connor from the Terminator movies, specifically Terminator 2.  If you haven't seen them, Sarah Connor is a woman who (in the second one) protects her son, John (who, in the future, will save the planet from the machines) from a machine called a Terminator, whose only goal is to kill him.  So...to the task!

I have a WILD, and I find myself in my brother's bedroom in my old house.  I immediatly notice that I'm dreaming, and do a nose RC just to make sure.  I mull over the tasks for this month, and decide that the Advanced will be easier (despite its name) because I had already done that successfully a couple of years ago.  I decided that the easiest way to become my costume will be to go through a wall or a mirror.  There was a desk in the corner of the room, and I found a small piece of jagged metal sitting on it.  I carved in the wall above the desk, "Terminator 2 Sarah Connor."  I took a deep breath and climbed over the desk through the wall.  There was a moment of disorientation, and then I found myself in front of the desk again.

However, I barely had time to take a breath before everything changed before my eyes.  A darkness crept over the room, as if it had just become twilight, or it was about to storm.  There was a pervading silence, and I felt that my idea had worked.  I looked down to examine my clothes.  I was wearing a black tank top, black boots, and black cargo pants.  Attached to my belt were several grenades, and some extra ammo for the pistol that lay on the floor next to me.  I picked it up, but as I stood, a helicopter crashed into the room, and a terminator stepped out.  (He was wearing a police uniform, but he didn't look like the guy from the movie.  He looked like my 5th grade DARE officer)  He started to come toward me, and raised a pistol.  I shot at him, backing toward the door.  He wasn't slowing down, so I threw a grenade at his feet.  As he bent to pick it up, I sprinted out the doorway and down the stairs.  When I reached the hall, a loud explosion sounded overhead.  

I figured I had bought myself enough time to look for John.  I screamed, "John! John!  Come on, we have to get the hell out of here!"  I moved to the other set of stairs (it's a 3 story house) and John ran toward me from the living room.  I grabbed his arm and pulled him down the stairs.

I could hear the Terminator's metal footsteps echoing as he thudded down the stairs above.  John and I burst through the front door to find a car crashed into a tree, just a few feet from where we stood.  John hopped in the passenger side and I ran around to the driver's.  The key was in the ignition, so I jammed the car into reverse and skidded out of my ad hoc parking spot.  I put it into drive and zoomed down the driveway.  It was barely a second before another car crashed into the passenger side.  This is where I woke up.

I think that meets the burden of proof!

----------


## Shift

Ok, I just had a DILD that I was in the library with my sister. I realized it was a dream, and we'd been joking around so in that crazy I-just-became-lucid! state I started tickling her. Then I started waking up because things were getting crazy, so I told myself to calm down and think of my goals. I immediately remembered the task of the month. She and I walked across the room looking for pumpkins, but there were none. So I said, "Ok ok ok, this is gonna be the coolest trick you've ever seen. Ready? On the count of three, I'm going to look away, and there are going to be jackolanters _everywhere_! She start laughing, and I counted to three, and when I looked back she didn't have a head anymore, but had a jackolantern there instead. There were jackolanterns all over the library, some real and some that looked like they were real but were 2d, and up on the walls. So I started talking to her new jackolantern face. It didn't have her voice at first, it just kept saying "Wow! Huh! Wow, look at this!" in a gruff, deep kind of voice, and when I started asking it what I should be for Halloween, it turned into my sister's voice, and she started chiding me (as a jackolantern) for not having figured that out yet. So I went to try to talk to the other jackolanterns, on the walls and tables, and I'd walk up and say, "Hey, how's it going?" to which they'd reply, "NOPE!" and then become mute. What a bunch of jerks!

Next time... next time I get lucid, I'm going to start singing to them about Halloween like in the Nightmare Before Christmas. I'm sure they'll join in.

----------


## Shift

Yayyyyyy I've got a flying pumpkin!! Here's to my first complete Task of the Month! With many more to follow!!  ::D:   :boogie:

----------


## roland3tr

> Yayyyyyy I've got a flying pumpkin!! Here's to my first complete Task of the Month! With many more to follow!!



Congrats  ::D:

----------


## curious dreamer 27

I found myself lucid on an empty street.  I thought to myself, "I'm dreaming!"  So I remembered the lucid task for the month and closed my eyes.  I concentrated on seeing a pumpkin and when I opened my eyes there were three jackolanterns stacked on top of each other biggest to smallest.  I walked up to the pumpkins and said "what is your name?"  The top pumpkin told me a name, something like oogiabra or something weird, I cant remember, and then his mouth started opening and closing really fast until he and the other pumkins dicentegrated into the air.  It was really creepy.  It was like sand falling to the ground but there was no pile afterward.  I thought to myself," that wasnt good enough" so I found myself in a hardware store  (dont know why it was a hardware store) and there was a isle full of fake pumkins.  I thought it wouldnt work but I walked up to them and tried talking to them.  They only followed me with their eyes and kind of snickered at me.  Some of them lit up, and turned their "heads" to follow me. Thats all I got out of them.  I lost lucididy before I could try the costume thing.

----------


## robot that is lucid

> . i tried a sleeping technique last night, i think i got to deep in sleep though. i had some honey and warm milk. i remember becoming lucid, then waking up for school, then nothing else



School is a dream killer.
Well, here is my lucid.

I became lucid, then  I walked outside and remembered my lucid task. I sat down, said "hello" to a jack-o-lantern. It growled something back. That freaked me out, and I lost lucidity.

----------


## Ryuinfinity

I talked to a Jack-O-Lantern. It told me to F off.

----------


## John11

Finally after 2 1/2 weeks of trying I had two lucid dreams in one night and they didn't fade after 10 seconds!  It's late in the month, but I still actually managed it  :boogie: .  I didn't think I would be able to get enough control by the end of the month, but last night was just amazing!

The lucid part is green, and the part that matters for the challenges is blue

Talking to a Jack-o-lantern




> I was skydiving from a plane.  I think we jumped out from 90,000 ft (lol).  I got shot twice just as I jumped out of the plane.  Luckily there was a medic jumping out with us and he was able to tend to my wounds while we feel since we were so high up.  He said I was to pull my parachute cord once we reached an altitude of 2,500 ft.  I don't know how I knew when we were at 2,500 ft, but I did.  We were parachuting directly into some city.  There were tall buildings all around when I pulled my parachute.  I was worried it might catch a gust and throw me into one of them.  Luckily the wind blew me away from the tall skyscrapers.  It was around sunset and it was quite beautiful.  I was falling slowly toward another skyscraper off in the distance.  I thought that it felt like flying in a dream.
> 
> This caused me to realize that it was a dream, and woke me up, but I DEILD'd back into the dream.  I was trying to picture a suburban neighborhood at night with a house surrounded by a brick wall with a jack-o-lantern on it, but instead I found myself in a city alley looking onto a street filled with people lying on the ground literally covering the entire street (I think they might have been dead ).  It was bright out.  
> 
> I tried to convince myself that if I turned around there would be a jack-o-lantern behind me.  That didn't work, I just saw a wall blocking the alley.  I tried again by turning back toward the street with the people on it, and this time one of the people lying in the street near the alley had a jack-o-lantern for a head.  I said, "Hi!  I'm John."  It responded "Hi.  I'm a pumpkin."  with much less entusiasm than I had.  I wasn't entirely content with this, but I thought it was good enough and I'd go and do something else. 
> 
> I turned around again to find the alley had opened up a bit and there was a guy there that was wearing a burlap sack as a mask over his head like that guy in the beginning of The Dark Knight.  He calls himself The Pumpkin.  He needs me to get him something but I don't recall what now.  I thought about trying to leave, but I decide to go with the flow of the dream to try and keep the LD longer.  I recall asking him a question to see how he'd respond, but I don't recall the question or the answer.  However, I do remember that the answer had gibberish in it which I found amusing.  At some point this masked man became this other DC.  This new guy had short blond (almost white) hair with two short horns coming out of his head.  He looked quite evil.
> 
> Somehow I find myself on a bridge.  It's night now.  There's a guy hung by the neck from the bridge.  He was part of a dream I had earlier.  He had been a detective for the city?  He wasn't doing a good job though, and they ended up hanging him for it.  I was playing around with the rope and swinging him back and forth for some reason.  Kif from futurama was there next to me.  He was explaining what I needed to do.  I recall that it seemed like sensible information and I tried asking him some questions, but I don't recall the questions or the answers.  There were two other DCs there as well.
> ...



When I woke up and recorded that I was mad at myself for not thinking about the costume challenge, but luckily I got another chance later that morning.

Becoming My Costume (It would be Mario if I were dressing up.  I've always wanted to dress up as Mario.)




> I had a dream here.
> 
> At this point the dream fades, and think I hear R outside my front door.  He is talking to someone and he sounds drunk.  I assume that means he decided to come to my apartment instead of going back to his sisters place so he wouldn't disturb them.  I decide I'm going to get up and let him in, but then I hear him walking around the apartment and knocking on my bedroom window.  He was saying, "hey John, let me in."  I tried to get up, but I was in sleep paralysis and I couldn't get up. I felt bad that I couldn't let R in.  I tried to move my foot a bit and that worked, but I couldn't get any further than that.  Then it occurred to me that maybe I'm having auditory hallucinations since I'm in sleep paralysis and all.  I decide to not worry about it and if it R really is there he'll knock again anyway and maybe that will wake me up.
> 
> I decide that since I'm in sleep paralysis I might as well try to LD.  I try the rolling out of bed technique, but I still just feel the sleep paralysis.  Then it gives way a bit and I feel that I'm at the edge of my bed now.  I figured I failed and then thought if I should just get up and record these dreams I had.  
> 
> I decided to get up and record my dreams I had had.  I went over to hit record on my laptop to record my dream, but I found that it had already been recording.  It was around 8 minutes.  I stopped it and saved it.  I was about to press record again, but then I noticed that my brother B was in the room sleeping on the floor.  I couldn't tell if it was him since it was dark.  I said, "B?"  He said "yeah?"  I was like "When did you get here?"  He was like "What?  What do you mean?"  I tried to recall how he got here, but I just couldn't.
> 
> My Mom then comes in the room.  I ask her how they got here, and she says, "What do you mean?  We came in the middle of the night."  I said, "I'm sorry.  I'm just having really bad dream recall tonight I'm barely remembering any dreams.  I guess I had forgotten I let you guys in."  My brother said, "You know, I had a dream with you in it last night."  I said, "Hey!  I had a dream with you in it last night too!  You and E and T and I were at a restaurant."  He said, "Well my dream wasn't anything like that."  Then E enters the room.  I think to myself now that this has to be a dream.  I try to move my hands to look at them, but I can't and I start waking up.
> ...



I'd like to defend myself if anyone should think this shouldn't count since it was in 3rd person.  Let me say that in the dream it never even occurred to me that it was in 3rd person.  I didn't realize that until I was awake.  It felt like I actually was Mario.  My explanation for why it was in 3rd person would be that is how I would have to perceive Mario visualizing his 2d world if he were to be able to function in it.

----------


## kel

I did it!!!!!!.... It wasn't much but converse I did!

I had trouble getting to sleep and i was super tired in the AM.. finally i recieved some vibrations which put me in a state of sleep paralysis to lucidity.. once i opened my eyes i had my eye mask on my face and I could not get it off. I rolled onto the floor and I took the advice i recieved on here a couple days ago and pretended it did not exist and felt my way around my dream room till it became transparent then see through and I am standing in my room.  i decide it is time to play around with powers, not something i do much.

I have a glass door to a balcony by my bed, I visualize myself going through it because it is non-existant and bash my head against the glass, but realize my hand is sticking right through the glass! I see my girlfriends puppy on the floor, his fur being darker than usual. i pick him up and throw him through the glass he goes right through it and runs inside back to my feet I see he peed himself haha.. (poor fellow pees when he gets excited) but I figure he was scared!. I stop trying to get through the door as i remember reading in a thread here I should give up befor I lose lucidity.. I go downstairs see my mom and feel the urge to tell her I love her. I don't do that enough. Then I decided to start spinning. not cool - i have never done this before and once i started i lost control i couldnt stop till everything went black. I fight to keep my dream eyes open and try to picture a place i want to be in but realize I am in my bed with that stupid eye mask on my face again and I can't tear it off.

As I try to ignore it I lift up my blankets and it was as if my head was under the covers cause I see my mom lying beside me and the mask turns transparent again!

I get up and Open my balcony visualizing warm air outside because I am naked. the air was cool but I sucked it up as i jumped off and began to fly to god knows where. ( I should probably think of somewhere next time).

I land outside in umfamiliar surrounding with a DC , or a real friend i can't rememebr which one and I start messing around. I remembered how i wanted to find a magic wand so it could do w/e I wanted for me, but instead I used visualization and my thoughts to create a wand.. Except unfortunatly for me it was not a genuine wand made from animal hair like the kind i expected to find from HP but rather a piece of cardboard being black and white and extremely short and vulnerable.

Remembering the task of the month i pointed my want at the sidewalk and visualized a Jack-O-lantern. I soon realized it was not the wand but my concentration that was doing the work. A small pumpkin with a face carved appeared.. it was about the size of 2 fists.
I then pointed it again and concentrated on making it bigger. It got to the size of a melon. still pretty small. With another flick of the wand I light a fire inside the Jack-O-lantern and was ready to ask a question.
I then asked the same question I saw someone on here ask their pumpkin which was "What should I be for Halloween"

The answer i got was so trippy/confusing and was something along the lines of: "There is a difference between what you want to be an what you will be but only you know what you will be so what do you want to be?"
I was so dumfounded I turned to my DC like are you hearing this?

Knowing that I completed my task I forgot about the pumpkin and went on to mess around with my wand some more visualizing and creating things until my dream faded, I dont remember how it ended.

I never thought I'd compelte a task!! I did it!  ::banana::

----------


## edsq

OOH....  I'm not so sure I want to be my halloween costume.  It is a patch you put over your eye, and it makes it look like your eye has fallen out.  Even if it wouldn't hurt, it would be quite disturbing.

----------


## Sasuke

Oh my god, Guys i did it  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  unfortunatly.. the pumpkin refused to talk, it just sat there staring at me for ages like    :smiley:     so i gave up, and i before proceeding through the night, i decided i would try and turn into my costume, i dont have one but i wanted to be a vampire emo pixie.. lmao, and. i went to this store, the whole town was in a rek, and i went into this abandonned store and imagined there to be costumes all around, and i picked out my costumes and put it all together. And then looked into a mirror and saw A small pixie with vampire teeth and long hair lol.. and then i just became it i guess (: i bit someone but it didn't taste very nice as i can rember haha!. oh well, i did it. and im proud (:

----------


## Zell Dincht

I will try to complete this task tonight... I doubt I will =(

----------


## John11

> I doubt I will =(



That's not a helpful way to think!





> I know I will =D



There you go  ::D:

----------


## kel

> Oh my god, Guys i did it  unfortunatly.. the pumpkin refused to talk, it just sat there staring at me for ages like       so i gave up, and i before proceeding through the night, i decided i would try and turn into my costume, i dont have one but i wanted to be a vampire emo pixie.. lmao, and. i went to this store, the whole town was in a rek, and i went into this abandonned store and imagined there to be costumes all around, and i picked out my costumes and put it all together. And then looked into a mirror and saw A small pixie with vampire teeth and long hair lol.. and then i just became it i guess (: i bit someone but it didn't taste very nice as i can rember haha!. oh well, i did it. and im proud (:



That is a GREAT story 
i LOVE it !  :smiley:

----------


## Zell Dincht

> That's not a helpful way to think!
> 
> 
> 
> There you go



Bahaha, thanks for makin' me smile  ::lol:: 

Imma concentrate as hard as I can before I go to bed with Reality Checks, and what not... wish me luck!

----------


## JET73L

No... I have failed again... And this time with a task I was really looking forward to...

Ah, well, it inspired a lot of similar dreams (I've had more lucid powers this month than ever before, from trying to be a particular mage).

I shall persevere! To the Lucid Task of the Month for Novemeber!

----------


## ninja9578

I'm sure that you'll get November's tasks.  They are significantly easier, but just as much fun.  ::D:

----------

